# Lexington, Kentucky



## LEXCOM (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody in the Lexington area interested in being a on a "back up" call list? What I mean is if your truck goes down (it has been known to happen) you will have a list of others to call that can sub for you and finish your route.

Was thinking of having the members sign a non-compete, it would apply only to the accounts that you plowed for another while he was getting his/her equipment fixed. You would not have to submit a client list or anything like that, just if you broke down you had your customer covered.

Last year my truck went down, had to put a new distributer in it and that took time. Unfortunatlly it was during a major snow and I could not get the job done and it cost me a customer.

If any one is interested, get in contact with me. You can reach me here or @ [email protected].

Thanks, Dean Sorensen.


----------

